# Burdine Creek Kennels?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I know nothing of them. These look like Labs. Based on the Facebook page I think there is little to no hope of full health certifications. Looks like a back yard breeders or commercial kennel to me.

Not sure what "markings" means as Labs have 3 color options but don't have any markings in the breed. The temperament thing is also concerning what possible difference could their be that they feel would warrant a price difference?!?!?

If you are curious her are the heath certifications a Lab should have to be included in a reputable breeder's program. This should be on both parents.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It does say they are labs and much like the craze for the "english" golden I have noticed they have a similar problem with the labs. They have started adding variations in color, white & silver are popular. Like you, I have no idea what they mean about temperament variations but doesn't sound good!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Why are you asking us for advice and then not listening to us? Uncle Ralph, you can spend the rest of your life looking for puppies, but you are not going to find Labrador or Golden puppies from a quality, *ethical*, caring breeder who competes and does proper, important, lifesaving health clearances on their dogs for less than $1,000. You keep posting breeders like this one and we keep telling you the same thing. 

Rescue is an absolutely wonderful way to go, if you're not willing to pay the market value for well bred puppies from a breeder who does clearances. I volunteer for a rescue in the triad area, I drive down to kill shelters in South Carolina and pull Labs for them who are sweet and wonderful and just need some medical treatment. There are a thousand of them available. Please start checking their websites and call the shelters directly if you don't have the patience to wait for a referral directly from the rescue. 

I have a neighbor who is a puppy raiser for a rescue and she is always busy with puppies. They are out there if you will be patient.


Here is the rescue I help out occasionally: https://www.facebook.com/peaklabrescue/ 

Here is a rescue just south of us who goes directly into shelters and identifies dogs who are good candidates for rescue. Urgent Dogs - HEART of the Midlands, Help Every Animal Reach Tomorrow, Columbia, SC 


Please don't spend $500 on a puppy from a crappy puppy farmer. People who raise dogs like livestock are practically on the same level as puppy mills in my book. Supporting bad breeders is simply feeding the market of puppies who will end up in shelters. It's that simple.


----------



## Uncle Ralph (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't know how in the world I missed that these are Labs? Good lord! Sorry to bother y'all!
Admin can delete post if you will please.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Uncle Ralph said:


> I don't know how in the world I missed that these are Labs? Good lord! Sorry to bother y'all!
> Admin can delete post if you will please.


Again, I am curious why you continue to ask advice here only to ignore it when it's given.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Uncle Ralph said:


> I don't know how in the world I missed that these are Labs? Good lord! Sorry to bother y'all!
> Admin can delete post if you will please.


We can't delete any threads but I can close it for you. It will remain but there will be no further comments.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

FWIW: I messaged Burdine Creek Kennels asking about clearances on the puppies they are selling and this is the response I received:


"Yes the father of the litter has been totally cleared on hips, eyes, and elbows and etc. Mother hasn't been tested yet but we have any never had any issues at all. We give a health guarantee to warranty against any such issues."

What a nightmare.


----------



## Belinda Greenstein (Nov 19, 2020)

Uncle Ralph said:


> So Burdine creek Kennels has these pups. Burdine Creek Kennels
> Is anyone familiar with them and why the discrepancy in price? I was told $800-1200 due to temperament and markings. I've not asked about clearances or anything else.


Hi! This breeder is mom and pop breeder of English Labs. I own one of their pups. I can guarantee you as an owner of many dog breeds and labs, there is something to say about breeding for “temperament” in Labrador Retrievers. Labs are innately highly active dogs that must be aptly “worked.” Extremely obedient, very intelligent, very loving. If you get a lab that is not well bred, you can end up with a very energetic, not very easily trained, very manipulative companion. Many Many labs are surrendered because of their high energy and eagerness to “retrieve” (aka chase everything they see). And labs do have distinct show markings including markings in their mouths and the tails. My dog Skylar is a service dog, registered therapy dog, and dog model. I not only recommend this breeder, I would never look to another Labrador breeder again. Skylar was born with hip dysplasia but that is common to this breed, and not a guarantee a pup will not be born with any breeder can give you. Their pups do come with a 1 year health guarantee as this breeder takes every precautions to ensure each pup is properly cared for and documented by his veterinarian. He cannot guarantee your pups health if you take puppy to a dog park full of kennel cough! Or exclude any health conditions contracted from any other wild animal due to an owner’s inability to manage their pet. Every pup comes with all of their health records documented as such. If you really have never worked with a breeder, I really wish you could refrain from commenting. Some of these comments seem so unfair to a very awesome breeder who really cares more for the safety and love of their pets and thier liters (hand picking each owner). Bad comments Or unwarranted / unfounded comments are how good people and good businesses get closed down.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Belinda Greenstein said:


> .... I not only recommend this breeder, I would never look to another Labrador breeder again. Skylar was born with hip dysplasia but that is common to this breed, and not a guarantee a pup will not be born with any breeder can give you. Their pups do come with a 1 year health guarantee as this breeder takes every precautions to ensure each pup is properly cared for and documented by his veterinarian. He cannot guarantee your pups health if you take puppy to a dog park full of kennel cough! Or exclude any health conditions contracted from any other wild animal due to an owner’s inability to manage their pet. Every pup comes with all of their health records documented as such. If you really have never worked with a breeder, I really wish you could refrain from commenting. Some of these comments seem so unfair to a very awesome breeder who really cares more for the safety and love of their pets and thier liters (hand picking each owner). Bad comments Or unwarranted / unfounded comments are how good people and good businesses get closed down.


First, this thread is 3 years old. Second, if the comment re: we haven't had any trouble in reference to mama not having any OFAs is accurate, this is NOT a good breeder and much as you'd like people not to post that truth if this is the breeder's MO it will be said. And third, your own animal proves the statement is untrue re: 'we haven't had any issues'.


----------

